# Cute Accesories, David and Goliath



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

TOTE BAGS:
















ASIAN INVASION BAGS:




















WALLETS:















http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6793_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6792_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6785_0L.jpg

MINI BAGS:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/5533_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/5549_1L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/5535_0L.jpg

LUGAGGE TAGS:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6981_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6978_0L.jpg

FASHION ACCESORIES:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6766_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6765_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6769_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6764_0L.jpg

HATS:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/2547_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/4001_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/4000_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/2546_0L.jpg

SHOELACES:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/7074_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/7072_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/7073_0L.jpg

SOCKS:
http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/6800_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/5511_0L.jpg

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/shop/images/tees6/5512_0L.jpg

David and Goliath, Inc - Fun and more Fun, oh and tees too!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 17, 2007)

Those r so cute!


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 17, 2007)

They're cute, but a little too childish for my taste.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

Yup, they are for teenagers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

haha, they're cute! If I was going for a cutsie, crazy uni student look I'd wear them.. it's not exactly stuff you'd take to an office job interview, it's more for a whimsical, crazy date or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My friend has that 'boys are stupid throw rocks at them' picture as her display picture on msn instand messenger.. hehe. It always makes me giggle


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

i love their stuff, i would get a couple of them, even though im not a teen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

lol, I think you need to have a certain look and style to carry them off. I think they're great. I love tote bags with crazy phrases! and tshirts too!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

haha me too, i have a couple of things that have crazy sayings on, tee's and some other stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

like this shirt im wearing here, that says saint or sinner, but the sinner one is the one that is tagged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 17, 2007)

I love their stuff...it's too cute, of course I wouldn't wear it to work, but half the stuff I own I don't wear to work since I work at a church.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2007)

they're funny (i want the i love sushi belt, lol). they're not for a work look of course (though if you wear shoes, you can wear IMO any type of shocks).


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2007)

i'd never wear that even as a teenager LOL


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

lol! rainbows are cute but you arent. i like that.

however i find 'im too pretty to do math' to be rather annoying.

you look super cute


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't like anything. My little niece might dig something though.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the chicks rule hat and the blue purse, really cute and funky!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I like the "Happy Camper" tote and the "Gold Digger" wallet! That stuff is so funny!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like the luggage tag "hello my name is: you can't afford me" lol, perfect when I go on vacay :lol:


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 22, 2007)

They got some cute stuff on the website....thanks for posting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have some cute stuff but not my style.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 25, 2007)

David &amp; Goliath has _the cutest prints ever_, but every piece of their merchandise I've seen was made of very cheap fabric or poorly constructed. What a shame!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2007)

These are fun accessories!


----------



## Trisha. (May 5, 2007)

Some of it is cute, and it adds a little fun to everyday life.


----------



## xxmonjovixx (May 22, 2007)

pretty cool

thanks


----------



## izza (May 29, 2007)

These are very funny. but not my style. The PMS bag is cool ;-)


----------



## LilDee (May 29, 2007)

hahaha those are cute


----------



## MissOli (May 29, 2007)

hehe those are hilarious...just not sure if I would wear it...well who knows..


----------

